# First You Tube Vid



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Always something.....It's been Monday all week long it seems. 

I don't think I was allowed to use a song from my computer so I am switching it out now.

Ok it's fixed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its a good start. Several of my first yt vids were that same slideshow style. 

A couple of thoughts...

It is a bit long. Viewers generally won't spend much more than a minute, unless it is super compelling. Work toward getting live footage vids going. Aaron from Integrity is really good at this. Also, on the clapboard replacement footage, looked like the claps were going up raw. I like to see those going up pre-primed or prestained on all sides! 

Good start. I tried to find your channel to subscribe. How about a link?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I just figured out how to shorten it a bit there VT Thanky.... Nah, I will keep it on but yes you are correct. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/FatherandSonPainting

There is the URL. I just figured out that I had a page like that. So, thanks again. If you have one post it pls so I can visit.

This is the first time I have ever posted a you tube vid. Easy really. I think I will make one or two more shorter ones of stills like this and then start making videos.

So, now I will be placing videos of videos rather than stills either on You Tube or copyright some for employee training purposes on proper procedure for all of our many hand eye co ordination skills.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with Scott about the timing. Here is the channel.
The video is well done though, in Youtube you can use the annotate notes to add some descriptions and your info. You might do one shorter of just before and afters and another one with some of the processes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> I just figured out how to shorten it a bit there VT Thanky.... Nah, I will keep it on but yes you are correct.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/FatherandSonPainting
> 
> ...


You're welcome. Mine is in my signature below.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice looking work.


----------

